# Ringing In Ears



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

The Doc (friend of mine) says I'm just at that age (45) and not to worry, but geesh, sometimes it's like the 17 year Cicada's are close by, anyone have any remedies for this?
Thanks


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

It might be the computer....it's happening to me. But only after I've been in front of the computer for a bit.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

No REAL remedies that I know of. I have suffered with it since Vietnam, 1969. If you get to where you need hearing aids, they will hide the ringing for most people. I sleep with a small fan on to hide it. You can also use a radio set on AM, & BETWEEN stations. There will be a slight static sound that is comforting to sleep with. Make sure your ears are free of any excess wax.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

The proper name is Tinnitus, so you can do some more research. Meantime, here are some remedies. I have no idea how effective they are, because I don't suffer from the problem!

There are many causes, but you should have your blood pressure checked! 

Each night, put 2-3 tablespoons Fenugreek seeds into 3 cups cold water. Next morning, stir and strain, reserving the seeds, and drink the liquid cold. Pour a cup of water over the seeds and leave until evening. Strain, and drink the liquid. Repeat each day as required, using fresh seeds every day. Sweeten the tea with honey if desired.

Drink a cup of Feverfew leaf tea. 

Drink a decoction of the seeds and seed shells of Sunflower.

Put 20-40mg of extract of Ginkgo biloba into your ears for 4-6 six weeks. This will dilate blood vessels and increase blood flow to the ears.

Combine a little Onion or Cabbage juice with a little honey and put 1-2 drops of the mixture into the ear to treat tinnitus and hearing loss.


----------



## rannie (Jan 6, 2005)

this is something that sometimes helps me: take you're middle finger and hold you're ear closed by pressing down on the outside part(the lube part that is closest to you're face) then take you're pointer finger and tap the top part of you're ear tap about ten times it will sound like a drum when done correctly. this seems to help when the ringing gets really loud. I also sometimes pinch my nose a blow slightly putting a pushing feeling towards my ear from the inside. Then sometimes nothing helps. check the blood pressure too. Good luck rannie


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I've had it for 25+ years. There is no known cause or cure that I know of. For a while I researched it and gave up out of frustration. The best advice I can give is to avoid setting it off by avoiding loud noises. I put in ear plugs even if I'm cutting a single board with a circular saw.

Ignore it and focusing on other things is the only way I deal with it. Most of the time I don't even notice it.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

culpeper- Do you have tinnitus too? Have you tried the remedies you listed? 

I've had it since age 50 & just lived w/it. At least the sound of locusts is a pleasant sound to me.

Read that zinc supplements work, so I did that for the reccomended 3 mo. Nothing improved!

Patty


----------



## heelpin (Nov 18, 2003)

Do not go to doctors with this, you will pay for being told there is no treatment or cure, a device you stick in the ear to make noise is laughable for a remedy in my opinion.
I have been experimenting for years with different remedies, some seem to help at times but the ringing comes back, stimulants like coffee and tobacco seem to make it worse.
I think the ringing is caused by a fungus, probably Candida, the inner ear and the sinuses are perfect enviroments for fungal growth.
I am now trying Colloidal Silver with Miracle II Neutralizer 50/50 mixture inside the ear and Colloidal Silver with DMSO (3 parts silver 1 part dmso) behind the ear. If I am right and it is cause by a fungus, the cure is long term, think of it as a systemic fungal infection, treat the gut, watch diet.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

heelpin said:


> Do not go to doctors with this, you will pay for being told there is no treatment or cure, a device you stick in the ear to make noise is laughable for a remedy in my opinion.
> I have been experimenting for years with different remedies, some seem to help at times but the ringing comes back, stimulants like coffee and tobacco seem to make it worse.
> I think the ringing is caused by a fungus, probably Candida, the inner ear and the sinuses are perfect enviroments for fungal growth.
> I am now trying Colloidal Silver with Miracle II Neutralizer 50/50 mixture inside the ear and Colloidal Silver with DMSO (3 parts silver 1 part dmso) behind the ear. If I am right and it is cause by a fungus, the cure is long term, think of it as a systemic fungal infection, treat the gut, watch diet.


If this 'cure' works you'll be a very rich person.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

heelpin said:


> Do not go to doctors with this, you will pay for being told there is no treatment or cure, a device you stick in the ear to make noise is laughable for a remedy in my opinion.
> I have been experimenting for years with different remedies, some seem to help at times but the ringing comes back, stimulants like coffee and tobacco seem to make it worse.
> I think the ringing is caused by a fungus, probably Candida, the inner ear and the sinuses are perfect enviroments for fungal growth.
> I am now trying Colloidal Silver with Miracle II Neutralizer 50/50 mixture inside the ear and Colloidal Silver with DMSO (3 parts silver 1 part dmso) behind the ear. If I am right and it is cause by a fungus, the cure is long term, think of it as a systemic fungal infection, treat the gut, watch diet.


If this 'cure' works you'll be a very rich person.

Mine was caused by too many booms.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Maybe I could just walk around with one of those mp3 players attached..lol
Thanks for the reply's.


----------

